# No more video pixels in 5 years? Thoughts?



## TheKenTurner (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.bath.ac.uk/news/2012/12/11/pixel-die/

-Ken Turner


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 22, 2012)

Their press release can be reduced to seven words and two punctuation marks.

*No results in sight, send more money.*


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 22, 2012)

I do have to wonder...exactly how much computer power are we going to need to be able to process 1080p worth of mathematical algorithms?


----------



## John27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Several years ago I heard about a similar thing on some tech show.  Never heard of it again.

The pixel may have it's downsides but it'll work.  I'd hate to be like the guys who said 'Digital is just a plaything film is here to stay", but I think it'll be a long time before we move away from pixel based images.  We have screens with such a high DPI that the eye has lost the ability to discern the difference between them, screens so sharp they almost look organic.  Storage gets cheaper, we get more efficient with our imaging, etc. etc.


----------

